# Help Needed In Gardena CA



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

I am trying to organize a crew to capture and transport 6 geese,
20+ chickens, and some goats from Gardena CA (at Gardena High
School) on Sunday, March 5, 2006 starting at approx 9 AM.

We need people who can come and help catch, people to transport
to Norco, and people who can bring nets and carriers. You don't have
to be able to do all of it .. just help if you can in whatever way you can.
The two ducks from this site were already caught and taken to my friend,
Bart, in Norco. Now we need to get the rest of these birds and animals
out ASAP. These birds and animals were part of an agriculture education
program but have been kind of left to fend for themselves. The school is
now willing to let them all be placed as pets. I am not the "prime mover"
on this rescue .. just trying to help get it organized and get enough people
and equipment there to do the job.

Anyone who might care to donate to this effort and the on-going care of
the birds and animals can do so through the Lily Sanctuary which is
a 501 (c) (3) non-profit. Any donations can be made from their website
http://www.lilysanctuary.org I am the Treasurer of this organization and
have known the founders and been friends with them for many years. It's
all on the up and up, and they are willing to collect tax deductible donations
on behalf of these Gardena critters. Just note on any donations that it is
for the "Gardena Birds and Animals".

Please let me know if you can assist in this effort, and I'll get you all
the details tomorrow.

Thanks in advance for any assistance!

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Terry*

Hello. We can accept 5 hens. If they need homes. A pair of Musukovie ducks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

upcd said:


> Hello. We can accept 5 hens. If they need homes. A pair of Musukovie ducks.


Thank you, Debbie! I'll let you know. I definitely can get you a pair of Muscovies if you want. Do know that you need to clip their wings and that if you let them breed you will get between 8 and 30 ducklings at a time .. they lay HUGE clutches. I have some very lovely Muscovies right now in need of a home. The chickens will be a matter of how successful the capture effort is.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Wings*

Gald you told me about wing clipping. I had duckling before and they never left. But adults that weren't raised here. Might want leave and find there way home. Do they Migrate? Are ready got them thier own kiddy pool.Anything esle they like?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Debbie,

No, Muscovies don't migrate but they are tree roosting ducks in their native habitat of South and Central America. Except for the most "lead bottomed" of the big males, they are terrific flyers and you will have Muscovies on all the rooftops in your neighborhood if you don't clip the wings. They are truly wonderful ducks and ones I know you would enjoy having .. just realize that you can't let them free fly and you can't let them breed like crazy (in fact, I'd suggest not at all given how many of them there are in need of homes).

Muscovies will enjoy a kiddie pool or mortar mixing tub but they are truly different than Pekins and Mallards .. they are just a different breed. They do like to bathe and do like to dabble a bit but nothing like the ducks most of us are used to. They will also roost on the highest thing they can find .. I just saw Niblet sitting on a rabbit cage trying to rule his roost.

I'll give you a call .. would love to have you adopt Valentine (a huge pure white Muscovy drake) and am still thinking about the girl for him .. you definitely do NOT want two drakes .. two girls would be fine .. but two drakes will just hound and fight each other to death. So, let me know if you want a male/female pair or if you would like two females. And, please, please don't let them breed if you take a male/female pair .. I know the temptation is great but me with 19 Muscovies needing homes right now, I just can't see it.

Terry


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Terry I can*

help out on March 5th 2006 Just remind me through email or call me ok... 


Andi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Andi! I'll remind you and will look forward to meeting you in person.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*gardena help*

not sure what you need...transport or homes...for what animals...and for how long? more specifics?? We are in Camarillo..about an hour away..with some resources depending on the need...pls. advise.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> not sure what you need...transport or homes...for what animals...and for how long? more specifics?? We are in Camarillo..about an hour away..with some resources depending on the need...pls. advise.


The birds and animals will be able to stay at Bart's place until homes are found for them. We need people to help catch and transport to Bart's place in Norco. I have only two goose sized crates, and I believe Anita has another one or two, so we still need more large crates or cages for the geese. I probably have enough smaller carriers to handle all the chickens. The goats are the real challenge as we need something like a horse trailer to transport them.

There are 6 geese, 20+ chickens, and some number of goats (5 or 6, I think). All of these critters need to find forever homes, but the immediate goal is to just get them off the school property and out to Bart's.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*A Very Successful Rescue ..*

Hi All,

What a workout today! Catching chickens is tough! We were successful, however, and got all six geese and all but two of the chickens .. the remaining two chickens will be caught and transported out to be with their friends as soon as possible.

I had the pleasure of meeting Andi today, but we didn't really get a chance to talk as we were in hot pursuit of wily chickens. We were quickly running out of carriers for the birds, so Andi was kind enough to leave and get more cages/carriers for us. By the time she got back, I had already left with the first load of birds and was heading to Norco. I wish Andi and I had been able to spend just a bit of time talking rather than chasing .. perhaps another time.

My aging body is now telling me just how much walking and running I did today .. I'm not amused  

Though the geese were easily herded into a temporary pen, they were/are =not= friendly geese. I got a couple of real good beak pinches on my butt and legs, but what else is new?

Andi, thank you so much for coming today and doing all you did .. I understand that when you got back you all caught one of the then remaining three chickens and then just had to go love on those little goat kids .. they are precious beyond belief. I think Anita has a photo of one giving me a nose rub much as cats will touch noses with you .. hope the pic turns out. Yeah, I had to snuggle the baby goats too ..

Here's a few pics: http://www.rims.net/GHSFarm

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Sounds like a very successful and eventful day of herding goats, chickens and geese! That was very nice of Andi to go along and help - great work Andi! Anita as well looks like she's doing a fine job "lovin" on those goats, lolThe pictures are great...Terry is that your infamous little truck you've always mentioned in the one photo? The truck that's got more miles than the space shuttle and has transported more birds than UPS, Federal Express and Purolater combined? Lol, I can just see you gals running after those chickens...chickens are FAST runners and definitely wily, lol

Great collective teamwork ladies! I wish we could all lend a hand in person, but it's just not possible. 

I hope these birds and goats will find homes eventually. Keep us posted, Terry.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Congratulations*

On a great recuse. You did a great job. The goats were adorable. The geese will make good watchdogs. What of the chickens? Hope after you rest we see some.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Terry is that your infamous little truck you've always mentioned in the one photo? The truck that's got more miles than the space shuttle and has transported more birds than UPS, Federal Express and Purolater combined?


Yep .. that is the current Duck Truck .. there was a Duck Van previously and before that the Duck Mobile .. Ducks tend to wear a vehicle out .. so beware  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Debbie / Chickens*

Debbie,

Some awesome chickens came out of the rescue today .. even Bart was saying "Wow" "Nice chickens" .. if you want some .. just go there and get them .. they are all up for adoption .. One today struck me .. it is a hen .. beautifully colored but also has something like little fluffies on each side of her face .. never saw a chicken like this before. Also a couple of drop dead gorgeous roosters but know that it's hard to find a place for them. All in all, this was a very nice group of chickens, so if you want some, go see Bart. Also, if you want a couple of Muscovy ducks, you really need to tell me cuz I need to place the ones here.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Homes*

1 pair of Muscovi ducks needed from Terry. And directions to Brats. Thanks


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Oh what a morning it was!!!*

Terry it was so nice to meet you and the rest of the group out there. I also wish we could of chatted more... maybe someday we can do lunch.. 

I fell in love with all the goats, the babies were so adorable you just want to pick them up and kiss them..... The mom of the four babies moved them down the pasture to the other side from where we were. She was staring at us crazy chicken chasing humans with nets, I watched her as she guarded her babies. and sensed she was wondering what would become of them all. I started to get choked up,, then me and my big ideas more kennels!!!, I drove home and hooked up with a dog & ,cat rescue group that was located close to the high school, they were so nice to offer us several large kennels to use.. I was on my way back and missed my turn on the fwy which led me 10 mins out of my way , so back the other way and do it again , well I did, I missed my exit again, by this time I am panicking. This woman who I had just met from over the internet was meeting me at her rescue kennel and I am now lost. We never ex-changed cell numbers so no contact while driving, I called my ex husband crying I am lost I am supposed to be at a high school rounding up animals yadda yadda and meeting a woman at a kennel to pick up cages, I'M LOST !!! his response was well calm down now Andi for god sake get a hold of your self and pull over!!! I can't read you the directions while your driving (what?) he finally got me in the right direction and I called the original number I had for this nice rescue lady, her partner answered and said oh she will just meet you at the high school.... I am finally calming down when I pulled up and Aki and I believe Linda were locking up to head to Bart's and here is this woman who I had just met on the internet waiting with a car full of large dog cages...What a angel of a human.... I offered her a donation $$ and she said no that she is happy to help anytime... 

I am going to contact her and donate my dog igloo's in my yard . If she won't take my $$ she can have my igloos.. 

Well I learned something new today, actually I learned a few things today. 

1. chickens calm down when you hold their legs a certain way...

2. You might feel young, but not after chasing chickens, especially ones that fly...

3. Ex--Husbands aren't always so bad. oh! and #4 Always exchange cell numbers always.....

last but not least always say thank you to the kind hearts of animal rescue groups... you guys did a awesome job today Terry...Thank you, Thank you

Andi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm going through reading these posts and sounds and looks like ya'll did a great job, but..............what the heck are these schools thinking when they start with these animals? The school board of directors or SOMEBODY should have rules in place that say you MUST have homes lined up BEFORE you get the animals. How totally rediculous............our society is going to the dogs......it's just amazing what humans are capable of. Anyway.....you gals did good and I also wish I was close enough to help. I can't do much running and chasing but I could have helped give the goats a kiss or something...LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

upcd said:


> 1 pair of Muscovi ducks needed from Terry. And directions to Brats. Thanks


Hi Debbie,

Have PM'ed you Bart's phone #. Let me know when you plan to go there as the ducks are still at my place. I'll do my best to get them out to Bart's before you go.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Renee and all,

The farm program at Gardena High School has been there for years. They need to build a new school on what is now the farm land which necessitated finding places for all the birds and animals. Truly, I don't think the school was very concerned for the welfare of the critters but two very dedicated dog/cat rescue people and one homeless man certainly were and managed to get the rescue together.

The teacher who owns the 7 goats has until this coming Friday to place them himself. If that doesn't happen, then we will be getting the goats also and will find them good homes.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Andi,

I had no idea you had such a traumatic experience getting back with the kennels! Glad it all worked out in the end.

Terry


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Well Done*

Andi and Terry - sounds like it was an interesting, but exhausting day.

Terry - you truly are the animals angel What lovely person you are.
Andi, what a nice gesture to help although I guess from now on you may be on call if needed in the future but hey if it's doing good then what the hell. 

WELL DONE 

Tania x


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great job Andi and Terry.
Andi, sorry you had such a rough time with the directions. Glad all was well until the end.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an excellent outcome to a hard day's work! Way to go, you two!

Okay, Andi, now I'm curious. How do you hold a chicken's legs so they calm down? Is it anything like the pigeon hold?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Okay, Andi, now I'm curious. How do you hold a chicken's legs so they calm down? Is it anything like the pigeon hold?


I'll let Andi fill you in on the chicken holding technique .. you're very close!

Your question prompted me to reply with this additional touching and amusing tidbit from the rescue.

Linda, who Andi mentioned, is primarily a cat rescue person and one of the two ladies who really put together and pulled this rescue off by being the contact people with the school.

Honest to G** though, poor Linda. She kept asking "What's my job?", "What do you want me to do?". We tried her as a "blocker" .. meaning .. you stand here and don't let the chicken(s) get past you while we come from behind and net them. Well, that didn't work .. Linda had no experience with catching birds, so she wasn't real good at her blocker job.

Next we tried Linda on chasing and netting .. nope .. that wasn't working either.

Finally, we decided Linda would be a "holder" .. meaning as chickens were netted, she would hold one until we had enough caught to warrant the hike back to the kennels to put them up. Ok, she's really keen on this but says "Wait a minute .. got to go get my gear on" ???????????? She's back in a bit with falconer type heavy leather gloves that go up past her elbows. Nobody said anything, and she quickly discovered by holding her first chicken that the gloves weren't really necessary and made her job more difficult. By the end of the day, Linda was an old pro and able to hold two chickens at a time with no problems. 

I'm not trying to be demeaning in any way .. merely trying to add a bit of humor to this rescue story. When you've been in the trenches for so long, it's easy to forget that there are many people who truly have never touched a chicken, a duck, a goose, or any bird at all.

Linda and Aki, the other prime mover on this rescue, were both awesome, and I think learned quite a bit about bird catching techniques (at least as applied to fast running, good flying chickens and biting and ill tempered geese).

    

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*More Photos ..*

These were taken by Aki, one of the prime movers on this rescue:

http://www.rims.net/GHSFarm2

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I sure did enjoy these latest pictures. You are all angels!

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics, Terry.
This was a great rescue and teamowrk. Bless you all.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos! It looks like the chicken hold involves a second hand on the legs. I just can't tell which way the chicken is facing - legs in front (don't they peck you?!) or in back of the bird?

Those two dogs are gorgeous! Nice of Terry and Bart to pose with them.  That was a long day's work. Well done! (Too bad nobody had a border collie to help do some of the leg work on the round up.)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Thanks for the great pictures of the rescue, the animals and the people Seems like everyone loved the little goat kids, they really are adorable! Good job that Linda learned how to hold onto the chicken's feet. Don't adult roosters have a dangerous "spur" or claw on their back legs that can do some damage? 

I'm curious though, I thought your rescue partner (Bart) was a kid or rather young adult. I seem to recall you mentioning a young guy before, whom I thought was named Bart. T'was quite awhile ago, so maybe I'm getting things confused


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Terry, 

Just bumping up because...I saw you replying to this last night but time ran out. I really am curious though, who was that young lad that you had helping you awhile back. I really thought his name was Bart, but obviously "Bart" in the picture, isn't such a young fella

Just need some clarification or comfirmation that I'm either still in the land of the living or that I've gone senile early on, LOL.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brad, my young rescue buddy is named Ryan and is now 20 years old, I think. Bart is in his 70's.

Yes, roosters do have spurs that can inflict some serious damage. Fortunately, nobody got hurt this time around.

Terri, I think the key to the chicken holding was simply supporting their legs and feet and not leaving them dangling. I'm not a chicken holding expert either, so I don't really know.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

AH, ok Terry, thanks

I guess I AM sliding down that slippery slope to senility afterall I could have sworn that Ryan was Bart and vice versa. In any case, I hope Ryan is doing well and that he's still around to help out because he seemed like such a good kid back then. 

Thanks Terry for reminding this old-ster and as well for the insight on the roosters' spur..I thought so


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...I think the key to the chicken holding was simply supporting their legs and feet and not leaving them dangling. I'm not a chicken holding expert either, so I don't really know.
> Terry


Okay, good to know, thanks!

Oh, yeah, those baby goats were TOO CUTE!!! No wonder you all were lovin' on them!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Aki and Linda went back today in the rain and got 5 more .. they are truly dedicated .. and it just goes to show that cat/dog rescuers CAN figure out how to catch chickens .. looks like there are still a couple of chickens there but Aki and Linda will get them out. We're still hoping to get the goats. Said chickens were taken out to Bart's and all is well with them.

Terry


----------

